# newbee need info on Corsa



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

looking at a '88 corsa extra slx, red/white. any info will help as to desireablitity ride what is correct for this model. I am knowledgeable about colnago derosa but not about eddy bikes.
In fairly excellent condition how would this compare to a master light colnago or a primato derosa. any and all info very very much appreciated..........c


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I think it would be a totally bichen bike and totally groovy in a far out way.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Corsa might be a little heavier than an equivalent size DeRosa or Colnago, but that's part of the Merckx mystique. I wouldn't frown on any of these models.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

fivethumbs your comments are a decade too late, the 80's were disco


----------

